# [Q] Unlock The Droid3



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

How do i Unlock The Sim for Droid3(For us tmobile, att) , probably threads asking this but i couldn't find any, appreciate any help i can get


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,EricErK
You can unlock the sim for droid 3 by using the unlock code.If you are interested then you can get the unlcok code for your motorola Droid3 from the site OnlineGSMUnlock.com as they are providing the unlock code at low cost.You can get the unlock code from the site by providing some basic information about the phone like the country and the network to which the phone is locked to.By providing this information you will get the unlock code via mail,using the unlock code you can unlcok your phone to use IT with any other GSM network of your choice.


----------

